# HCG



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

HCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotrophin)

HCG *Also known as:* Pregnancy test or beta hCG

HCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotrophin)
HCG is the hormone that indicates you're pregnant.
It is produced once the embryo is implanted and there must be sufficient levels for it to be detected to achieve a positive pregnancy test.

HCG Tests
All tests currently available to test for the presence of a pregnancy look for hCG in the blood or urine. They are usually performed after a missed menstruation or 2-3 weeks after ovulation.

The blood hCG test measurement is done in mIU/ml, and a level above 25 mIU/ml usually indicates the presence of a pregnancy. Two tests are usually necessary to verify a normal increase, usually 2-3 days apart.

When is a blood hCG test requested instead of a urine hCG?
The blood hCG test actually measures the amount of hCG in the blood where as the urine hCG is used to detect just the presence of hCG.
hCG is not normally detected in the urine of a non-pregnant woman so the urine hCG is enough to confirm a pregnancy.

Is there anything else I should know?
Tests performed too early in the pregnancy, before there is a significant hCG level, may give false-negative results, while blood or protein in the urine may cause false-positive results.


----------

